# St Barts Forums > St Barts Island Main Forum >  >  The Power of Social Media

## JEK

This gem from 11 years ago popped up on my FB memories this morning.

----------


## andynap

The right side where my wife was standing is still cut off. :Wink-slap:

----------


## Jim Kelly-Evans

Fun article, a good read.

----------


## elgreaux

Maybe because it is Norman's birthday today and he is in the photo .. happy birthday Dr Rows...

----------


## JEK

> Maybe because it is Norman's birthday today and he is in the photo .. happy birthday Dr Rows...



  One of your best pieces, along with King of the Carnaval!

----------


## andynap

> Maybe because it is Norman's birthday today and he is in the photo .. happy birthday Dr Rows...



Does Rosie still have the original shot?

----------


## elgreaux

> Does Rosie still have the original shot?



Good question, we can take a look...

----------


## Sarrah^u

Such a funny thing to read, I liked the story

----------


## davesmom

Loved it, and all is still true.  Missing Tim!  (If anyone wants an off-island Meet Up in San Diego, I am happy to arrange it!)

----------


## amyb

It could happen, Gina.We have been to off island forum fun gatherings over the years in Still River, CT, BostonMA,  Washington DC and eagerly look forward to more of them.

----------


## davesmom

> It could happen,nGina. We have been to off island forum fun gatherings over the years in Still River, CT, BostonMA,  Washington DC and eagerly look forward to more of them.

----------

